# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2010)

So, the new CoD is to be called *Call of Duty: Black Ops*.

Coming out November 9th apparently...


----------



## bmd (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool. There are supposed to be three in the next two years I believe.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 30, 2010)

seeing as the whole MW2 dev team has quit infinity ward I expect this will be a cash in.


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2010)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> seeing as the whole MW2 dev team has quit infinity ward I expect this will be a cash in.



as part of that lawsuit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2010)

Just got an email from Amazon asking if I wanted to pre-order this..!


----------



## dlx1 (May 1, 2010)

Amazon know your history.


----------



## revol68 (May 1, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Amazon know your history.



like the time you fingered a fat goth to a soundtrack of Type O Negative?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 1, 2010)

dlx1 said:
			
		

> Amazon know your history.



Of course but that wasn't my point! It just made me laugh how quick pre-orders are set up these days...no way I'm shelling out this early on.  

To be honest I didn't think much of CoD: WaW and this new one is by the same team so I'm not especially excited...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2010)

New trailer: http://bit.ly/aRCSa4

Finding it hard to be excited tbh, this
dev team did WaW which I thought was pretty average...


----------



## Pingu (May 19, 2010)

i too am finding it hard to get excited about this.

after the debacle surrounding MW2 and all the shenanigans thats been going on i will pass on this untill its been out a while


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2010)

I think I might just rent it...


----------



## TitanSound (May 19, 2010)

Pingu said:


> and all the shenanigans thats been going on i will pass on this untill its been out a while



??


----------

